# كيفية تصنيع البيوديزل .. سهل جدا



## kokoslh (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 



كل شيء في الفيديو 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TC9h78b2RM4



المرجو اعطائنا معلومات عن المواد المستعملة لصنع هذا البيوديزل . واين نجدها في بلدنا العربية 
وشكرا
​


----------



## ahmed malik (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع .


----------



## bashar kt (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## الباتل1 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام
مشكورر .....
طيب ماهي المكونات فهمت الزيت ماهي الاخرا


----------



## kokoslh (3 نوفمبر 2010)

هذا ما اسال عنه ايضا يا اخي لم له خبرة في هذا المجال يساعدنا انشاء الله 

انا فقط شاهدة الفيديو في يوتيوب ونقلته الى المنتدى


----------



## kokoslh (7 ديسمبر 2010)

اين الردووود


----------



## tanji12 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

هل يمكن الاستغناء عن المتانول وتعويضه بمادة اخرى


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (25 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## فيصل بمب (26 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوتي الكرام في بلدي ترتفع اسعار الديزل بشكل جنوني ومطرد مما جعتني اهتم وبشكل جدي باموضوع البيوديزل راجيا من لاخوة الذيين لديهم تجارب في الموضوع وخاصة الحصول علي اليثانول وهيدرو كسيد البوتاسيوم في البلدان العربية و تصاميم مفاعيلات انتاجه ان ينشوروها مشكوريش ماجورين انشاء الله


----------

